# can a wild rescue iguana be tamed??



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

hiya all Im about to rescue a young iguana off someone on here, just wondering if ill be able to calm him down??? I know that iguanas never tame and that they only seem to tolerate you but will I be able to calm it down as being a rescue its going to be naturally aggressive???


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I sincerly hope you have done your research this time.

I thought you had decided against a Iggy because of the Viv requirements?


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

so wait, after having an iggy rescued FROM YOU, you're now 'rescuing' one from someone else?

i give up.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Innit, I followed your old thread about the Iggy and dont think its wise that you rescue one yourself, leave it so some one who can provide for it better, not saying you cant but i think you have to wait a few years and get as much prepared for one as you can


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Seriously???????


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

The rescue iggy is only young and I can devote my time to making sure its eating fine and is getting enougth exercise, all I want to ask is, over time, can it be tamed????


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> The rescue iggy is only young and I can devote my time to making sure its eating fine and is getting enougth exercise, all I want to ask is, over time, can it be tamed????


No, not necessarily. Its possible, but you wont know until you try. Every Iggy is different.

So if you think you wont want it if it doesnt chill out then you need to rethink about taking it on.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

To be honest mate i wouldnt even ask on this forum, I think you shouldnt do it and to be honest if i knew your address and found out that you did rescue an iggy i would try and inform someone like the RSPCA about it (and your past problems)

And in short to your answer....its a simple NO


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

What will you do when it gets a lot bigger????????

You might be able to tame it but then again you might not. If you can't tame, what will you do with it then??


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

I have seen alot of your posts and nearly just choked upon reading this after the probs with the last iggy, I just really don't think this is a good idea, you seem incapable of providing adequate care for these animals and your barely keep one for 2 weeks before selling it or trading it out for another, these animals deserve a home for life not to be passed around as you please and traded when you get bored, for this animals welfare I suggest you let someone else who can provide a proper loving home FOREVER take it on


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)




----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

what past problems???? What can someone else do that I cannot?? I dont work so I can spend 100% of my time to make sure he is ok!!!!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

please please for the love of god, dont take in this Iggy. You clearly arent ready for an animal as specialised as and Iggy, hell im willing to bed there are peeps on here who have done years of research/home work and still arent ready. There is a hell of a big reason why many good rep sellers/shops wont buy them in or sell them (ive seen one ask to see pics of set ups and referrals from vets etc)

why dont you stick to a smaller easier to manage species, maybe a beardie. They are much more forgiving, much smaller, and if you squint, they look a bit like an Iggy.

Do the right thing, not just for you, but more importantly, the animal. If it needs rescuing, then point the currnt owner in the direction of the many reptile rescues and they will deal with it in the correct manner.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> hiya all Im about to rescue a young iguana off someone on here, just wondering if ill be able to calm him down??? I know that iguanas never tame and that they only seem to tolerate you but will I be able to calm it down as being a rescue its going to be naturally aggressive???


 
calming an iguana is a long process, so dont expect it to happen overnight, heck dont expect it to happen in a few months. Youve got to go slowly, cos if you rush things, the iggy will lose all trust in you and back to square one it is for you.

saying that though there is always exceptions to the rule and he may never tame, thats something you'll have to think about because as he grows would you really want a 6ft iggy lashing out at you.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Martin you rehomed the spiny tailed (i think it was) iggy because it wasn't tame. So if you can't tame this one you'll obviously get rid of it. You can't keep going through iggys until you find a tame one, it's not fair on the animals. Please just wait until you can find the right animal for you instead of rushing into it, it's much better in the long run. Also, is the member aware of the fact that you're banned from the classifieds?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I understand that it may take months, even a year to get it to trust me. I have patience. I'm seeing it 1st so I can show the current owner its setup BEFORE he gives me the iguana!!! I am banned from the classifieds because of the fact I got given the spiny tail and NO I didn't rehome it cause it was vicious, it got rehomed because the viv it was in was way too small for it!!!


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

*AGREED. THIS GUY IS NOT GOING TO TAKE ANY NOTICE OF WHAT ANYONE HAS TO SAY SO DON'T BOTHER!!!!*


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

But the set-up isnt the main point here....the main point is you obviously dont want an iggy if it is not tame and by rehoming a wild caught untame iggy you have slashed your chances of taming it, if you want an iggy that much then be on the lookout for a dog tame iggy for sale or rehome (that doesnt even guarentee it will be tame for you)

If your banned from the classifieds then you shouldnt be able to rehome him, the only way you are is via this person getting a PM from you

and you said you have patience, well what if in 4years time its even more untame then when you first got it? its just not fair on the animal, if he doesnt want to be tame then someone should rehome it with the intentions of providing for it and not making it their eperiment to tame an iggy!


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> image
> 
> *AGREED. THIS GUY IS NOT GOING TO TAKE ANY NOTICE OF WHAT ANYONE HAS TO SAY SO DON'T BOTHER!!!!*


 
*sigh*

Sadly i understand this, i have seen so many of his posts, and yet to comment on them myself and just ignored them, but after getting rid of the other Iggy to then read this disgusted me!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Like I have said I can see the iguana and assess the situation beforehand as I fully comprehend that its going to be really difficult having a 6 foot iggy that isnt tame. The problem the current "rescurer" has is that no where will take on an iguana and even the RSPCA has told him to put the iggy to sleep!!!


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

See thats the point, someone who is well prepared, experianced and knows what they are letting themselves into would not matter about assessing the situation, they would know that regardless of its cicurmstances that they could provide for it and the fact that you are unsure (and given your past threads) I would seriously nto go for it but hey its your decision and theres nothing any of us can do about it (unfortunately)


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I understand that it may take months, even a year to get it to trust me. I have patience. I'm seeing it 1st so I can show the current owner its setup BEFORE he gives me the iguana!!! I am banned from the classifieds because of the fact I got given the spiny tail and NO I didn't rehome it cause it was vicious, it got rehomed because the viv it was in was way too small for it!!!


Yet more lies martin, when you put up a thread about stecollier in classified chat you said you were rehoming the spiny tailed iggy because it wasn't tame


----------



## pierced (Apr 19, 2008)

*Iggy*

The iggy will not be rescued by this person thanks for all the posts


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Martin do me a favour, dont start slagging me of to Kim please.

You know nothing about me or anything that I get up to and the same for Kim.

You have no right to slag me of to someone in my Town.

Iggys are not your best subject here on the RFUK so why dont you just stop asking people for advice cause you will only Google what they have said to you like you did to me about Dragons when you ain got a clue about them, but not getting started of them.

Any way Google all the Information you need and stop waisting good peoples knowledge on someone that will not take it in..


Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

pierced said:


> The iggy will not be rescued by this person thanks for all the posts


 Are you the current owner?


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

pierced said:


> The iggy will not be rescued by this person thanks for all the posts


:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

I believe we have all done an Iggy proud today  no offence to Martin Dean...Im not saying never try again but not so soon and make sure 150% that you can take one on regardless of its circumstances


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pierced said:


> The iggy will not be rescued by this person thanks for all the posts


a very good decision imho.:no1:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

actually no, I had to rehome it because he gave it me in a 3 foot by 2 foot viv with NO UV OR HEAT SOURCE. It was vicious but that was to be expected as spiny tails never calm down and I knew that!!! Be truthful Juzza would you keep a 2 foot iguana in a 3 foot by 2 foot viv regardless of it not having a uv or heat source???


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kerriebaby said:


> please please for the love of god, dont take in this Iggy. You clearly arent ready for an animal as specialised as and Iggy, hell im willing to bed there are peeps on here who have done years of research/home work and still arent ready. There is a hell of a big reason why many good rep sellers/shops wont buy them in or sell them (ive seen one ask to see pics of set ups and referrals from vets etc)
> 
> why dont you stick to a smaller easier to manage species, maybe a beardie. They are much more forgiving, much smaller, and if you squint, they look a bit like an Iggy.
> 
> Do the right thing, not just for you, but more importantly, the animal. If it needs rescuing, then point the currnt owner in the direction of the many reptile rescues and they will deal with it in the correct manner.


He had beardies , bred them and then was trying to swap the babies for other lizards when they were only 2 weeks old


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> actually no, I had to rehome it because he gave it me in a 3 foot by 2 foot viv with NO UV OR HEAT SOURCE. It was vicious but that was to be expected as spiny tails never calm down and I knew that!!! Be truthful Juzza would you keep a 2 foot iguana in a 3 foot by 2 foot viv regardless of it not having a uv or heat source???


You willingly took that set up, you posted that you were rehoming it because it wasn't tame, it's there for all to see martin. That wasn't the only time you've taken an animal with an improper set up because you were so desperate to get your hands on it.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

pierced said:


> The iggy will not be rescued by this person thanks for all the posts


Now there's a man who cares about his animals :notworthy:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

still not as bad as doherty666 as he sold his eggs BEFORE they hatched as he had some babies previous and wasnt willing to feed them!!!


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> still not as bad as doherty666 as he sold his eggs BEFORE they hatched as he had some babies previous and wasnt willing to feed them!!!


 
Stop trying to reflect negativity towards someone else, you are attacking them for no reason, so you got the Spiny Tail with an improper set up as you just stated, well as the new owner you should of been able to afford to give it the correct setup, you need to stop doing this for the welfare of the animals, you claim you care and are trying to do your best for them, well if you really give a damn stop rehoming them yourself and let someone who can provide for them take them on

(edited for spelling!)


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I took on the spiny tailed iguana Juzza because the person had put everything in his car BEFORE bringing in the viv for the iggy and I didnt wish to start any trouble with him by asking him to bring everything back so I just accepted the situation actually!!!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

even if you did buy an animal with the wrong set up...how much of a intellect would it take to pop down your local rep shop and buy what is required?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> still not as bad as doherty666 as he sold his eggs BEFORE they hatched as he had some babies previous and wasnt willing to feed them!!!


More responsible than keeping them and not being able to feed them


----------



## pierced (Apr 19, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> are you the current owner?


hi yes i am


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

these threads never go anywhere so why start them martin?
your only gonna get ripped to peices for your incompitence and you clearly slag others off, doherty has only made 1 post asking you not to slag him off but yet you still have.

My suggestion to you would be to leave the thread, get on google and look up iguana care and req'ments and stop aggrivating yourself and people by making these threads, you will never get help on this matter by posting threads on this forum simply because you have narked off so many people.

i hope you pay attention and do is i suggested as your just gonna get into another fight and someones gonna end up banned.

NOTHING CONSTRUCTIVE WILL COME OF THIS THREAD. use google, it's the only way your gonna get help, cos i'm dam sure these people aren't gonna help ya.

i have even highlighted the bits you need to read incase you can't be bothered to read the rest.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I took on the spiny tailed iguana Juzza because the person had put everything in his car BEFORE bringing in the viv for the iggy and I didnt wish to start any trouble with him by asking him to bring everything back so I just accepted the situation actually!!!


That is an incredibly pathetic excuse, so rather than have the guts to say something, if indeed that is the truth, you let animals suffer. You've been caught out lying so many times. You either took that set up knowing exactly what you were getting, or you were irresponsible and didn't ask


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was feeding them fine just that stecollier rushed me into doing the trade even tho I warned him that they were too young plus he resold them 1 week after taking them so he wasnt better???


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> still not as bad as doherty666 as he sold his eggs BEFORE they hatched as he had some babies previous and wasnt willing to feed them!!!



yes i may have sold my eggs for the simple fact that i breed them previously and hatched them and sold all the bbys in bulk, because i did go into breeding with my eyes shut because affording to feed them was diffcult and i dint realsie this before i started to breed and now i know how costly they are to breed and atleast i admit when i have made a mistake.

so yes i did sell the eggs and incubator to a person who could afford to feed them when the hatched and i spoke to the person who bought them of me and he said that all the eggs had hatched and were doing brilliant

At the end of the day i did what i thought was best for the bbys, i could of kept them and not been able to feed them but i dint i sold them and gave them a better chance in life and im sure there all doing ok now.

Doherty!: victory:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Then doherty666 why are you trying to breed your bosc if you couldn't afford to breed (or feed) your baby beardies??? Are you gunna give away your bosc eggs too if you cannot afford to feed them???


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

And I told Kim what you said about her BEHIND HER BACK because I dont like backstabbers and if someone calls someone then they deserve to know!!!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

MartinDean, I have just read through _some _of your history. I hadnt up until now, and I have to say it makes me sick to the stomach that you buy/rehome then sell these animals like they are merely objects.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/390277-my-boscy-hungry-please-help.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/355028-experienced-reptile-keeper-required.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/354807-spiny-tailed-iguana-sale-manchester.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/344389-argentenial-red-tegu-maybe-sale.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/340973-rat-snake-4-rehoming.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/335590-baby-bearded-dragons-sale-manchester.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/398932-bosc-monitor-viv-sale.html

doesnt that make you sick or angry or even slightly ashamed of yourself. Now we are aware that you have personal problems, but nothing, save nothing can excuse the above list.

I remember you saying you are 30 something, why dont you act your age and grow up, stop messing with these animals lives. Go and research (properly) work out what you can afford/what your mum will allow you to have, and then think think think before you buy anymore animals. 

It took me nearly 3 years to decide whether or not to have my leos, whether I could afford it. I ensure that I can put aside £50 a month to cover emergencies, plus £20 for their food. I could not ever ever part with them unless it was an absolute must. Ludo hates being handled...so what he is here to stay. Reptiles are not chess pieces

Rant Over


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I was feeding them fine just that stecollier rushed me into doing the trade even tho I warned him that they were too young plus he resold them 1 week after taking them so he wasnt better???


Stop blaming others, stecollier didn't force you into that trade, you let those beardies go too young and you were trying to trade them weeks before


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> Then doherty666 why are you trying to breed your bosc if you couldn't afford to breed (or feed) your baby beardies??? Are you gunna give away your bosc eggs too if you cannot afford to feed them???


There is absolutely no problem with someone giving eggs away to someone else that IS in a position to care for them, it is not irresponsible, and is no different to simply discarding eggs. The difference here is that you do not realize that you are NOT in a position to care for an iguana.

Instead of continuing to trow accusations around about other users, why not use the time productively by doing enough research to demonstrate that you actually can look after an animal that is very time consuming and very expensive to care for.

Andy


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I was feeding them fine just that stecollier rushed me into doing the trade even tho I warned him that they were too young plus he resold them 1 week after taking them so he wasnt better???


 
are you a child? are you not capable of saying no?

how many here have been in the position of having our dream rep, but said no because things werent quite right, or we werent ready. If you dont want the animals or cant have them just say so...is a no brainer


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Then doherty666 why are you trying to breed your bosc if you couldn't afford to breed (or feed) your baby beardies??? Are you gunna give away your bosc eggs too if you cannot afford to feed them???



correct me if im wrong?!??!?

MALE + FEMALE = BBY's

MALE + NO FEMALE = NOTHING.

Think about what you are trying to say!!!

I have only a Male not a Female and so what if I did breed him, has nothing to do with you and they are so hard to breed in captivty and i dont feel i have the knowledge to do so, so i wont be breeding them any way, i was wanting a female to keep Byson company.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> And I told Kim what you said about her BEHIND HER BACK because I dont like backstabbers and if someone calls someone then they deserve to know!!!


You don't like backstabbers? Ok confession time, I inboxed pierced when I saw this thread and urged him to read this thread and your post history before rehoming to you


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

As Ginnerone said no good can come of this thread so I thought I would have some fun lol.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> You don't like backstabbers? Ok confession time, I inboxed pierced when I saw this thread and urged him to read this thread and your post history before rehoming to you


 
your good deed of the century...well done chick:no1:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> these threads never go anywhere so why start them martin?
> your only gonna get ripped to peices for your incompitence and you clearly slag others off, doherty has only made 1 post asking you not to slag him off but yet you still have.
> 
> My suggestion to you would be to leave the thread, get on google and look up iguana care and req'ments and stop aggrivating yourself and people by making these threads, you will never get help on this matter by posting threads on this forum simply because you have narked off so many people.
> ...


read the quote martin don't just ignore it


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> image
> 
> As Ginnerone said no good can come of this thread so I thought I would have some fun lol.


at least someone read the post and loving the picture by the way :lol2:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Kerriebaby said:


> are you a child? are you not capable of saying no?
> 
> how many here have been in the position of having our dream rep, but said no because things werent quite right, or we werent ready. If you dont want the animals or cant have them just say so...is a no brainer


 
Couldnt have said it better myself,

If anyone wanted to check my post history they would have seen that 3 years ago i was thinking about getting a leo, now im in a position to i already have 1 and am getting another 2 in january, I did 3 years worth of research (and still i dont know everything) and I waited until i could afford them, unfortunately when i was 13 i let my berber skink die and it has haunted me ever since and that is why i think 150% and weigh out the options and then decide wether i can give an animal a suitable home


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think this situation is a perfect example of why it may be best to make it so that classifieds are only viewable to signed in members


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was getting an iguana anyway so this rescue lizard makes no odds to me if I got it anyhow:whistling2:
Just that he was told by the RSPCA that they couldn't rehome it for him and it was best to have it put down so now if he cannot rehome it the inevitable may happen. Let it be on your conscience folks:whistling2:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself,
> 
> If anyone wanted to check my post history they would have seen that 3 years ago i was thinking about getting a leo, now im in a position to i already have 1 and am getting another 2 in january, I did 3 years worth of research (and still i dont know everything) and I waited until i could afford them, unfortunately when i was 13 i let my berber skink die and it has haunted me ever since and that is why i think 150% and weigh out the options and then decide wether i can give an animal a suitable home


 
absolutely. im the same, the years I spent googling/reading/questioning myself and my circs. going to various rep shops (being offered fab deals on "leo and set up" I could have had one years ago.
Im so very gald that I waited..I have Lils and Ludo, i know what im doing, i know what im dealing with, i have the finances available if need be, and I now have a rep shop close by for emergencies.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I was getting an iguana anyway so this rescue lizard makes no odds to me if I got it anyhow:whistling2:
> Just that he was told by the RSPCA that they couldn't rehome it for him and it was best to have it put down so now if he cannot rehome it the inevitable may happen. Let it be on your conscience folks:whistling2:


if that is the case, then so be it. That ig would be better off with a needle than going to someone who is going to treat it like a second hand car and flog it when they are bored/its starts biting or goodness knows what other excuse for getting rid.

do you even have a big enough viv for it?


----------



## pierced (Apr 19, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> i was getting an iguana anyway so this rescue lizard makes no odds to me if i got it anyhow:whistling2:
> Just that he was told by the rspca that they couldn't rehome it for him and it was best to have it put down so now if he cannot rehome it the inevitable may happen. Let it be on your conscience folks:whistling2:



you have got a vivid imagination mate didnt say anything like that


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> I was getting an iguana anyway so this rescue lizard makes no odds to me if I got it anyhow:whistling2:
> Just that he was told by the RSPCA that they couldn't rehome it for him and it was best to have it put down so now if he cannot rehome it the inevitable may happen. Let it be on your conscience folks:whistling2:


Dont make me laugh! it wont be put down, theres rescue centres all over the country who take in Iggy's (especially bad ones)

Our conscience is clear because at least it wont be rehomed to an owner and then shipped out a few weeks later after starting to trust its owner, thats just not right, for any animal they need a forever home and then if they have to be rehomed it should be the first and last time due to the owner being well prepared/experianced


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kerriebaby said:


> if that is the case, then so be it. That ig would be better off with a needle than going to someone who is going to treat it like a second hand car and flog it when they are bored/its starts biting or goodness knows what other excuse for getting rid.
> 
> do you even have a big enough viv for it?


I actually agree with that although I don't think it will come to that. I'm confident that pierced will find a good home or a rescue centre


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Like I have said I can see the iguana and assess the situation beforehand as I fully comprehend that its going to be really difficult having a 6 foot iggy that isnt tame. The problem the current "rescurer" has is that no where will take on an iguana and even the RSPCA has told him to put the iggy to sleep!!!


 The RSPCA will do this with any reptile they cannot re-home instantly, thats why I would never call them for a reptiles case.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has noticed but there are genuine people on the forum needing advice and help, i think everyone should abandon the thread to help the genuine people as i have done.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Kerriebaby said:


> absolutely. im the same, the years I spent googling/reading/questioning myself and my circs. going to various rep shops (being offered fab deals on "leo and set up" I could have had one years ago.
> Im so very gald that I waited..I have Lils and Ludo, i know what im doing, i know what im dealing with, i have the finances available if need be, and I now have a rep shop close by for emergencies.


Thats the way to do it  for instance i want an iguana and ive been researching for about 3 years, I know i definately wont be getting one until after 5 years and by that time i would have got enough research, got enough money, time etc to care for it properly, then again maybe my circumstances dont allow me to and even though my very own Iguana is my dream I may not ever get one, it would only be if i knew 150% that i could give it a better than good home


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

ginnerone said:


> Don't know if anyone has noticed but there are genuine people on the forum needing advice and help, i think everyone should abandon the thread to help the genuine people as i have done.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good point mate, I think we have done what has been needed on this thread :2thumb:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im getting an adult iguana on the 15th which is well so I am still happy  I think one which is already tame and healthy is best for me IMO. :2thumb:


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

martindean30 








*can a wild rescue iguana be tamed??


*LOL, GIVE UP!Will you ever stop!?


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Im getting an adult iguana on the 15th which is well so I am still happy  I think one which is already tame and healthy is best for me IMO. :2thumb:


Have you just tried ringing me???


Dohrty!: victory:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::censor::censor::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


am leaving thread, and putting you on ignore...you obv arent prepared to listen to the (many)voice of reason. My heart truely goes to that poor ig, and I hope the seller figures out what is going on with you


I hope for you and the ig that you wake and grow up


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope Mark I dunno your number but best idea is not tell me stuff about someone else behind thier back as im too honest, I got warned where I used to work as some colleagues was calling the boss behind her back during lunch so I told them id tell her what they said:whistling2:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Nope Mark I dunno your number but best idea is not tell me stuff about someone else behind thier back as im too honest, I got warned where I used to work as some colleagues was calling the boss behind her back during lunch so I told them id tell her what they said:whistling2:



I'm really not botherd what you say or do.

Doherty!


----------



## lucretia anton (Aug 15, 2009)

It took my partner and I 6 months to decide if we had the time, money and all the information to keep beardies and whilst I know they are considered easy they take a lot of work with prep, cage cleaning, daily handling. One of them is still rather flighty and I spend so much time with her and only now will she be handled. They were seperated at 3 months (thugh we now know they are both female) so we bought two times everything which of course should go without mentioning but we wouldn't have taken them on if we hadn't have been prepared to pay out and IMEDIATELY upgrade viv's, lights and such.

My uncle always had an iguana from when I was a child and i am obssesed with them but not until I know everything, have all the time and patience and the room for one will I have on as it's just not at all fair on the animal.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

lucretia anton said:


> It took my partner and I 6 months to decide if we had the time, money and all the information to keep beardies and whilst I know they are considered easy they take a lot of work with prep, cage cleaning, daily handling. One of them is still rather flighty and I spend so much time with her and only now will she be handled. They were seperated at 3 months (thugh we now know they are both female) so we bought two times everything which of course should go without mentioning but we wouldn't have taken them on if we hadn't have been prepared to pay out and IMEDIATELY upgrade viv's, lights and such.
> 
> My uncle always had an iguana from when I was a child and i am obssesed with them but not until I know everything, have all the time and patience and the room for one will I have on as it's just not at all fair on the animal.


 
:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Martin,

You need to hear a few home truths and its about time you listened up.

Based on your post history you cannot look after the most basic of animals, you buy them on a wim, with no idea how to look after them. You basically neglect them until something else takes your fancy and then get rid of that animal for another.

The cycle continues, you buy something, keep it for a few months/weeks and get rid of it.

You take on problem animals that you have no right owning, you take on animals you cannot house and then panic about getting something sub standard and no where near suitable ready.

You need to thing long term about the COMMITMENTS you make, because whatever you think any animal is exactly that - a commitment. They are not things to be brought and sold based on whatever takes your fancy this month or next. An animal should be with you for the rest of its life unless unforseen circumstances prevent this - wanting something better is not unforseen circumstances.

You buy on impluse, your an addict Martin. You addicted to buy and selling reps, your not a breeder or a trader so have no excuese for this.

Think of the animal, uprooted once from its home and just as it begins to settle down you decide to move it on, causing yet more stress. Stress leads to health problems Martin, your HURTING these reps with your actions.

For god sake STOP buying now, keep what you have and start treating your animals like pets not bloody status symbols.

Rant over!


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

One thing I can't understand, is why this member isn't blocked from the forum. I'm a relatively new user to the forum, but in my short time here, the posts made by martindean30 seem to be made to wind people up, asking questions which he knows he is going to get stick for and in the main are ill judged and cruel.

He doesn't offer anything constructive to this forum, in fact quite the opposite, surely its best for the sake of all responsible forum users that this user is blocked


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

andypc said:


> One thing I can't understand, is why this member isn't blocked from the forum. I'm a relatively new user to the forum, but in my short time here, the posts made by martindean30 seem to be made to wind people up, asking questions which he knows he is going to get stick for and in the main are ill judged and cruel.
> 
> He doesn't offer anything constructive to this forum, in fact quite the opposite, surely its best for the sake of all responsible forum users that this user is blocked


Sadly you can't be banned for being an annoying twat. It would be an infrignement of human rights/freedom of speech.

I could be wrong but I thing the mods do have to be careful about stuff like this.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

andypc said:


> One thing I can't understand, is why this member isn't blocked from the forum. I'm a relatively new user to the forum, but in my short time here, the posts made by martindean30 seem to be made to wind people up, asking questions which he knows he is going to get stick for and in the main are ill judged and cruel.
> 
> He doesn't offer anything constructive to this forum, in fact quite the opposite, surely its best for the sake of all responsible forum users that this user is blocked


 Not so long ago he even threatened to put his animals out in the cold if people did not stop hassling him:whip:


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Not so long ago he even threatened to put his animals out in the cold if people did not stop hassling him:whip:


Well there you go, surely cruelty is enough of a reason to ban


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Martin you need to get help, I mean this in all seriousness. I know you suffer from something or other but your behaviour just isn't normal. Do you live alone or what?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

The OP has stated in a previous thread that he has Aspergers Syndrome (a form of Autism). He has also said that he enjoys winding ppl up. It is impossible for us to stop him buying then rehoming reps however much we disagree with it. We should concentrate on trying to persuade him to stop but more importantly imo also recognise that this is unlikely to happen so we need to focus on how best we can help the reptiles that are in his "care". Banning him from the forum would not help to do this.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

he will not be blocked as technically he has not done anything wrong. you can be barred for swearing, racism and scamming but apparenlty being an Idiot os not a good enough reason.

Even if the person has a smaller IQ than his shoe size.

Martin for gods sake do not get another bloody Iggy.

Ive had members on here PM'ing me about you asking if they should rehome to you and ive had to say No to every one.

You Need to sit down and have a serious think about what everyone is saying. If you come on and give greif to people that are trying to help you will end up with nothing. Best to cut your losses and back away now.

There are alot of experienced herpers on here with many moons more experience than EITHER of us and if they say no, i agreee.

Reading your previous posts is not only painfull but heart rendering to think what poor animal will be subjected next. Please i emplore you leave the other guys to rescue iggies and if you have your heart set on an iggy, then try something like a CWD or AWD. One day you are going to be seroiusly hurt or hispitalised for your complete lack of disregard for animals, even end up being prosecuted by local law enforcement.

If a man takes no thought about what is distant, he will find sorrow near at hand.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

jools said:


> The OP has stated in a previous thread that he has Aspergers Syndrome (a form of Autism). He has also said that he enjoys winding ppl up. It is impossible for us to stop him buying then rehoming reps however much we disagree with it. We should concentrate on trying to persuade him to stop but more importantly imo also recognise that this is unlikely to happen so we need to focus on how best we can help the reptiles that are in his "care". Banning him from the forum would not help to do this.


Well whoever he lives with can't see that his constant buying and rehoming of reptiles is an issue, but then again there's not much we can do about it.

Martin, find me ONE person who thinks you should own an Iguana, if not, isn't this a big clue that you probably shouldn't?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

martin, this is all im going to say on the subject:

these are animals that need a home, not something you can trade when you get bored

THESE ARE ANIMALS NOT POKEMON CARDS

that said, why not just collect pokemon cards? atleast they dont mind been mistreated/traded daily


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well whoever he lives with can't see that his constant buying and rehoming of reptiles is an issue, but then again there's not much we can do about it.
> 
> Martin, find me ONE person who thinks you should own an Iguana, if not, isn't this a big clue that you probably shouldn't?


I think he should own an iggie, one of these ones:


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

jools said:


> The OP has stated in a previous thread that he has Aspergers Syndrome (a form of Autism). He has also said that he enjoys winding ppl up. It is impossible for us to stop him buying then rehoming reps however much we disagree with it. We should concentrate on trying to persuade him to stop but more importantly imo also recognise that this is unlikely to happen so we need to focus on how best we can help the reptiles that are in his "care". Banning him from the forum would not help to do this.


Agreed, but banning him from the forum would give other users the opportunity of helping genuine forum users in genuine need of advice. Granted some of how he comes across could be down to his condition, but in no way whatsoever should it be used as an excuse.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

jools said:


> The OP has stated in a previous thread that he has Aspergers Syndrome (a form of Autism). He has also said that he enjoys winding ppl up. It is impossible for us to stop him buying then rehoming reps however much we disagree with it. We should concentrate on trying to persuade him to stop but more importantly imo also recognise that this is unlikely to happen so we need to focus on how best we can help the reptiles that are in his "care". Banning him from the forum would not help to do this.


People have tried to help him in the last big thread he was involved in. People put aside their annoyance at him to give out advice but he didn't listen, if people tell him something he doesn't like he ignores it


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Like I have stated name ONE lizard that I have ever mistreated??? Whichever lizard I've had I looked after with the proper care and respect.


----------



## jamiequin (Jul 19, 2009)

dude, im sorry but. you dont seem like you have the experience (or care level) needed for one of these! i want one badly but im not getting one because.. i know i cant look after one.

i think it will be cruel on the animal and quite frankly... you need to sort it out!


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Like I have stated name ONE lizard that I have ever mistreated??? Whichever lizard I've had I looked after with the proper care and respect.


green iguana.

insufficient lighting, heating, viv size. bradders was STILL getting old shed off him last week when i read her thread. why couldn't you have done that?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Like I have stated name ONE lizard that I have ever mistreated??? Whichever lizard I've had I looked after with the proper care and respect.


 Was it not you that had an adult bosc in a 3/4 foot viv and an iggy in a 4 footer that kept growing with every bit of critisism.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have had reptiles since I was 16 ( Im now 31) So thats just over 15 years experience I've got!!! Plus the person (Bradders) who took on my iggy had no experience (This was her 1st iggy) So what makes her better than me??? Doherty666 had his ADULT bosc in a 4 foot viv for months yet no-one called him a bad owner and now he is trying to fit 2 adult boscs in a 8 ft viv which is clearly too SMALL for them!!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I have had reptiles since I was 16 ( Im now 31) So thats just over 15 years experience I've got!!! Plus the person (Bradders) who took on my iggy had no experience (This was her 1st iggy) So what makes her better than me???


This is getting ridiculous. Stop deflecting the criticism. If you weren't happy for Bradders to take the Iggy you should not have let it go.

Grow up, sort it out.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I have had reptiles since I was 16 ( Im now 31) So thats just over 15 years experience I've got!!! Plus the person (Bradders) who took on my iggy had no experience (This was her 1st iggy) So what makes her better than me???


the evidence speaks for itself. you have all this experience but since she's had him he's come on leaps and bounds. all your experience means nothing when you don't put it to use caring for the animals you have in your care.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I have had reptiles since I was 16 ( Im now 31) So thats just over 15 years experience I've got!!! Plus the person (Bradders) who took on my iggy had no experience (This was her 1st iggy) So what makes her better than me???


 So you gave a sick iggy that needed regular injections to someone with no experience? You will be in Australia in that hole you are digging in a minute.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

theres guys who work with me with 30+ years experience in IT, and i still run rings round them. its not all about how much you know, more about how you use it


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I have had reptiles since I was 16 ( Im now 31) So thats just over 15 years experience I've got!!! Plus the person (Bradders) who took on my iggy had no experience (This was her 1st iggy) So what makes her better than me??? Doherty666 had his ADULT bosc in a 4 foot viv for months yet no-one called him a bad owner and now he is trying to fit 2 adult boscs in a 8 ft viv which is clearly too SMALL for them!!!


Years of experience doesn't mean anything in your case. As for bradders, she's not an idiot, is doing her best, will keep that iggy forever if she can and did a good thing getting it away from you.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Like I have stated the iggy ill be getting will be kept for its life!!! At least I have sorted (and paid for) a decent viv to be built unlike her still keeping it in a tiny viv!! She hasn't even paid for a blood test!!!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

moderators, MODERATORS, where for art thou moderators,
:closed:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

many sigh's


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

:censor:

this thread makes me want to weep...am off to help people who actually will listen.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Like I have stated the iggy ill be getting will be kept for its life!!! At least I have sorted (and paid for) a decent viv to be built unlike her still keeping it in a tiny viv!! She hasn't even paid for a blood test!!!


stop deflecting. NOBODY is going to grief her because it's obvious she's doing her best. you've NEVER come across that way.

I'm sorry that you have something wrong with you, but that's no excuse for being this big of a ...

i don't wanna get banned. fill in the blanks.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> Even if the person has a smaller IQ than his shoe size.


HEY ... my IQ is smaller then my shoe size ...... im not saying im stoopid tho ...... i just have HUUUUUUUUUUUGE feet :whistling2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Like I have stated the iggy ill be getting will be kept for its life!!! At least I have sorted (and paid for) a decent viv to be built unlike her still keeping it in a tiny viv!! She hasn't even paid for a blood test!!!


 You said it had already had a blood test done when he was with you to determine the illness.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> Like I have stated the iggy ill be getting will be kept for its life!!! At least I have sorted (and paid for) a decent viv to be built unlike her still keeping it in a tiny viv!! She hasn't even paid for a blood test!!!


Yes she has


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

like I have said bradders is doing ok but it would be different if SHE had to pay for the medicine, even Denise at RRD said I did well getting Bradders the medication before she took on the lizard as I was told by 2 people NOT TO BOTHER paying for its medication and to let her pay!!!


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> like I have said bradders is doing ok but it would be different if SHE had to pay for the medicine, even Denise at RRD said I did well getting Bradders the medication before she took on the lizard as I was told by 2 people NOT TO BOTHER paying for its medication and to let her pay!!!


stuff like that is being nice and considerate ...... and not being a TURD ALL YOUR LIFE !!! 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH martin pet rock ... read up ... and look after one


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

spikemu said:


> stuff like that is being nice and considerate ...... and not being a TURD ALL YOUR LIFE !!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH martin pet rock ... read up ... and look after one


:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, i like toasted muffins spread with real butter instead of margarine, anyone else?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

let me prove to you I can look after this iggy im getting on the 15th before you all jump on at me ok please?:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> Well, i like toasted muffins spread with real butter instead of margarine, anyone else?


:gasp: I CANT BELEIVE ITS NOT BUTTER.... but wat is it ???? 

and do olives really make a better spread ??? lol


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I have had reptiles since I was 16 ( Im now 31) So thats just over 15 years experience I've got!!!


If that was the case then surely you can see what you are saying/doing/suggesting over many posts is wrong.:2wallbang:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> let me prove to you I can look after this iggy im getting on the 15th before you all jump on at me ok please?:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


NO:whistling2: 

YOU+ IGGY = BIG CATASTROPHY !!!!!!!


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

spikemu said:


> stuff like that is being nice and considerate ...... and not being a TURD ALL YOUR LIFE !!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH martin pet rock ... read up ... and look after one


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> image


:iamwithstupid:


:lol2:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> let me prove to you I can look after this iggy im getting on the 15th before you all jump on at me ok please?:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


yeah right, in our dreams


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Kerriebaby said:


> yeah right, in our dreams


 
im not even sure tht would be wise :whistling2: 

HEHE


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

spikemu said:


> im not even sure tht would be wise :whistling2:
> 
> HEHE


 
pmpl :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

like I have stated there is NO WAY to stop me getting an iggy so its best being helpful more than an hinderence do you think??? :whistling2:


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> like I have stated there is NO WAY to stop me getting an iggy so its best being helpful more than an hinderence do you think??? :whistling2:


No, not really, and why do you seem proud of that factmg:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> like I have stated there is NO WAY to stop me getting an iggy so its best being helpful more than an hinderence do you think??? :whistling2:


People have tried to help, you don't listen. Wouldn't trust you with my roach colony


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> like I have stated there is NO WAY to stop me getting an iggy so its best being helpful more than an hinderence do you think??? :whistling2:


 You come on this forum day after day asking the same advice over and over and you never listen and you give nothing back to the forum that could help you so much if you just listened to advice that is given to you and at times you are just plain rude even though you are requesting help!!!:devil:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Martin, you are what is wrong with the rep community. 

I hope no one ever sells to you again, I certainly wouldn't. Oh and if any one has Martins address I'd recommend sending the RSPCA round there asap.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> People have tried to help, you don't listen. Wouldn't trust you with my reach colony


 
reach colony,,,,hehehe is that a load of tootbrushes?


(what do they eat?)


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kerriebaby said:


> reach colony,,,,hehehe is that a load of tootbrushes?
> 
> 
> (what do they eat?)


Predictive text strikes again. I feed them on trolls, from this forum actually :2thumb:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Martin I have read a few posts I understand you gave one away cause you couldnt tame it.

Bottom line is it sounded like you couldnt be arsed to tame it.

I have a green Igauna little sod she is I have spent 2 year of my life trying to tame the little git but ya know something I love her and it dont matter how many whips she gives me how much she puts on this big show of I am the boss I WOULD NEVER KICK HER TO THE KIRB AND GET RID TO GET ANOTHER ONE AND HAVE THE SAME PROBLEMS.

My Ig is part of my family and though sometimes people do have to get rid of there pets due to circumstances that may arise.

Me thinks before you take on this commitment again you need to get a job to pay for this comittment. 

I would never abandon one of my reps cause it is hard to tame, I would just put more effort in with it. I am finally getting somewhere with my Ig now 2 years of it pal thats comittment, and I will commit to my Ig for the rest of its life WHY because I love her.

Get a job and get some balls not an IGUANA.


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

anyone care for a piece of fruitcake??


----------



## wes77 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> You will be in Australia in that hole you are digging in a minute.


Lets hope not. Been an aussie myself I think I could speak for the whole country, people and animals alike, and say "There's not enough room for a :censor: like you here mate!!!"
You think he'd take the hint!


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Can I just ask.. you are planning on getting an Iguana.. I am going to guess that you will need to buy everything for it.. but you stated you don't have a job? Where will your money come from?


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

hes on about £550 a week (so he claims) from being on top level benefits


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH how is this thread still going ????


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

NXSmiggy said:


> hes on about £550 a week (so he claims) from being on top level benefits


So he would rather sit around on his arse all day claiming instead of working or does he actually have a disability..


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

no i think hes is most definatly registered disbaled. has asbergers (sp) and other ailments i think. sure he will be along soon enough to explain


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

i know a guy with aspergers ......... hes a TOP NOTCH rep keeper .... better then ..(oooo dare i say it ...) ME >.> lol .... ok i know im not too great but i mean he like devotes his LIFE to his reps  

TOP GUY !! 


martin dont let disability hold u bak


----------



## wes77 (Mar 23, 2009)

NXSmiggy said:


> hes on about £550 a week (so he claims) from being on top level benefits


 WTF!!!!!!
I have a feeling someone's telling porkies!


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

My ex has aspergers.. never stopped him from working.. infact he lives a normal life, he has a good job, his own house and a daughter. He has it bad aswell, on 7 strong tablets a day just to keep him nearly calm.. it is not an excuse but unfortunatly some people think it is


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

It can take many form's and each person's symptoms can be different, a characteristic is a need to collect things......but as mentioned previously and as touched on my others, its still not an excuse.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

YAWN, he aint listening. i think this thread has gone as far as it can go now, its just getting daft now, i think it is best to ignore the thread and don't let it get to you, you'll only get wound up and their isn't anything any of us can do about it really.


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Don't know if anyone has noticed but there are genuine people on the forum needing advice and help, i think everyone should abandon the thread to help the genuine people as i have done.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well said Ginnerone.... I'm bored withreading his threads... They anger me!!!! :censor:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

wes77 said:


> WTF!!!!!!
> I have a feeling someone's telling porkies!


amen, £550 a week, the Labour government isn't THAT generous.:lol2:

maybe £550 a month...but a week....NO WAI!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Martin, where to start?

In an earlier thread you said you were rehoming an iggy off preloved on the 15th, now you're supposedly rehoming an iggy off Pierced on the 15th... (I think you overlooked the fact that he said he's NOT rehoming it to you after reading this thread though?) Your story is about as straight as a circle (as always).

Anyway, wherever you're intending to try and get your next animal from, please just stop first and think. You've already admitted that your viv is way too small for anything bigger than a very young iggy, so by going ahead and getting one after admitting this fact you ARE lining yourself up to either a) mistreat this new animal and make it miserable for it's likely very short life or b) palm it off after it's outgrown it's viv and gotten ill etc etc

In my opinion it's time to try and get help with your condition as innocent animals are suffering the consequenses of your inability to control your impulsive buying urges. I know people with Aspergers can get very focused on certain things, in your case it's reptiles. I think you need to speak to your doctor about seeing a therapist or counsellor and trying to figure out a way to guide your obsessions onto a hobby you can actually afford and mentally keep control of. No offense but 15 years of keeping reptiles, but how many have you owned for more than 6 months? How about more than a year? Owning lots of different things for short amounts of time does not make you any sort of expert I'm afraid.

Hopefully my message will get through to you, again I urge you to seek help. Deep down you know you can't cope with the reptiles you take on, a health professional can hopefully help you to express your interests in ways that are more healthy for you AND the animals involved.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I have had reptiles since I was 16 ( Im now 31) So thats just over 15 years experience I've got!!! Plus the person (Bradders) who took on my iggy had no experience (This was her 1st iggy) So what makes her better than me??? Doherty666 had his ADULT bosc in a 4 foot viv for months yet no-one called him a bad owner and now he is trying to fit 2 adult boscs in a 8 ft viv which is clearly too SMALL for them!!!



*Im not trying to fit 2 Adult Bosc in a 8ft Vivarium, for the simple reason, I have only one Bosc ya plank.

And a 8x3x3 is plenty of room for 2 Bosc, am I right people???



Doherty!!: victory:*


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> amen, £550 a week, the Labour government isn't THAT generous.:lol2:


Wouldn't put it past them!!


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you have a picture of this viv you are going to keepy your iguana in?

Also you should seriously reconsider. I know you won't listen to me, but please, PLEASE don't by this iguana for you and the iguana itself. The iguana won't and you won't cope because you know that people WILL keep on firing the shots. Lay off the iguana, research on another lizard (like a leo) then keep that as a life long family member. Once you know how to not throw your animals away you can research for a few years and get yourself a nice big vivarium... and of course an iguana for it.

If you get one now, and try to give it away, I doubt anybody will want to take it in because they won't like you. Then it will die/get stressed in your hands. Wouldn't you feel guilty with it getting stressed with you or when getting passed on?

I'm not saying your incapable of having an iguana ever, just please don't take one right now. Your 'years of experience' obviously don't show for anything, as you are making a fool out of yourself. Work hard at researching, don't just think it's all good because you've kept reps (and sold them on) for 15 years.

Thank you for your time, and I seriously hope you reconsider keeping an iguana.


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

helarious!!!!
first an iggy then it was a cwd,awd or sailfin thank good he didn't as he would have no fingers left lol!
now an iggy again when will it stop mart.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im actually going to get a young Iggy from the pet shop which Ill have all its life and the viv will be big enougth to house it for a good few years whereas Ill be getting Jeff Pollitt to build me a 8 foot by 8 foot by 4 foot viv for it, its going in a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv atm which is bigger than most people's vivs on here!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

I see you have a carpet python as well now. Still got the boa?

Let me know when you're bored of the CP, and I might give it a good permanent home for you.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Demonlude said:


> I see you have a carpet python as well now. Still got the boa?
> 
> Let me know when you're bored of the CP, and I might give it a good permanent home for you.


:gasp: He has a what? Oh no :bash: *Runs to the snake threads*


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

he swapped the boa for the carpet, was gonna comment but id actually rather speak to a brick wall!


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

loads of peps on here have big viv's just had dragonman1 round mine and his viv is huge.
and mine are huge and monitor mad and madhandler just to name a few.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

no ones having monty!!!! She is mine for good!!! Gunna get her a nice tall corner viv with plenty of plants and vines to climb on!!! Getting Stockport Pet Warehouse to decorate it for me!!! She is already on the insurance with Exotic Direct!!!


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

What was wrong with the boa if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

martin why don't you decorate your own viv's instead of getting other pep's or shops to do it i don't understand.
also you got a 6x6x3 there so instead of getting an iggy why don't you just use it for jcp.
and then forget about the iggy makes sense.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im not creative and i know the pet shop will do a better job than me!!! And im getting an iggy no matter what!! Ive not spent over £600 just for a snake viv!! I got it for an iggy and Im adament on this decision!!!


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

There are so many questions in this topic that need answering. Are you too scared to answer them or just can't be bothered?


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

you dont need to be that creative to be fair it's just logs fake plants cork bark sections and a tray for soaking and fitting the electrics.
if you don't do it you never will be able to my first leo viv years ago was rubbish just peices of slate and a few fake plants and kittchen towel for flooring with an old cricket box with moss in for shedding but then over a few years i got really good at it and now build waterfalls and puladiums in and alsorts.


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

hi folks I traded my red x boa for a carpet python and was told it was a coastal. How do you tell the difference between a coastal and jungle for example??? or any of the other species of carpet pythons (IRIAN JARAS etc)???


i appologise as this has no relevance to this thread, but martin you have to realise these animals arent football stickers mate!
i just hope when you do get this iggy you really will take on the good advice this forum offers and keep the iguana happy and healthy throughout its lifetime.
im not trying to have a go i just think you need to realise these are living things.

and as has already been stated the big viv would be great for your coastal carpet when fully grows as they love to climb and can get to a good size.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish you lived closer sailfiman id pay you over £100 to design me a s:censor:t hot viv for monty!!! Id buy all the stuff required beforehand!!! Plus the iggy will be kept for the whole 20 years of its life!!!


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

i love doing vivs out and it's easy just look at it as a project and take your time give it ago and then you really get in to the animal and it will give you a better understanding of it's needs.it's a good way to learn as much as anything the viv you have is right for a jcp.
also will prob live more than 20years easy.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

is martin dean ur real name?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

yes why???


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

coz maybe someone needs to look into how much they r paying.
i can just about afford to live and make sure my reps r ok and im on benefits.

i think its foul how u use ur money for that and not for what its for.

iv just had to give up work as my daughter isnt very well and wer only entitled to half of what it costs to get to her appointments etc.


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

you need to google some care sheets and realise what a mistake your making.. I cant believe anybody in there right mind with all your previous posts on page 5 would rehome anything to you tbh.


I live near you,SPW is my regular id be happy to print some stuff on rescue iggys off and leave it there for you if it stops you from taking on a rep that you will in 1 maybe 2 months be getting rid of, no doubt on this very forum!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I WONT BE GETTING RID OF THE IGUANA, I can swear on my neices life!!! I'm just wondering which to get - a baby one which is skitty or a 3 foot one which is tame??? Is my viv too big for the baby one??? Or too small for the 3 foot one???


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

When i rehomed my reps (and cats) the very first thing i did with each 'rehomer' was to read through all of their previous threads and posts to check that they knew how to look after them etc.

I cant believe you are rehoming an ig from someone of here and they havent done this!!!!










Not only do i think you shouldnt be doing this. I also think you have a slight thruth bending habit that you need to sort out.

If you arent bloody careful people on here will stop trying to help you and loose patience (if they havent already) and then when you really do need advice you will be screwed.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive been reported on here to the social by someone who was jealous and its not bothered me in the slightest as im not doing anything wrong nor illegal so do as you want!!:2thumb:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

KoopaTheBoa said:


> When i rehomed my reps (and cats) the very first thing i did with each 'rehomer' was to read through all of their previous threads and posts to check that they knew how to look after them etc.
> 
> I cant believe you are rehoming an ig from someone of here and they havent done this!!!!
> 
> ...


too late


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I WONT BE GETTING RID OF THE IGUANA, I can swear on my neices life!!! I'm just wondering which to get - a baby one which is skitty or a 3 foot one which is tame??? Is my viv too big for the baby one??? Or too small for the 3 foot one???


Well IMO judging from the fifteen years experience and your willingness to do so much research I would have to say....um none! :whistling2:



KoopaTheBoa said:


> When i rehomed my reps (and cats) the very first thing i did with each 'rehomer' was to read through all of their previous threads and posts to check that they knew how to look after them etc.
> 
> I cant believe you are rehoming an ig from someone of here and they havent done this!!!!
> 
> The person rehoming the ig is now aware of his 'expertise' and is no longer rehoming the ig with him


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Ive been reported on here to the social by someone who was jealous and its not bothered me in the slightest as im not doing anything wrong nor illegal so do as you want!!:2thumb:


ur actually proud of it. well my friend who works with ppl with aspergers has just said that if u can type on here and hold a convo which u clearly can then u can work :Na_Na_Na_Na:

im not jealous for money, christ i would kill to swap lives with u and u can take care of this child. (not that i dont love her)
im dreading everyday as shes a step closer to being diagnosed with cancer or leukemia.

i just think maybe u should use ur money in the wisest sense and not wasting it on animals u cant care for.

i know ur getting off on this and this is what i think u should be reported for. tbh i think theres something fraudulent ur side.

how do u claim the highest rate?


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> too late


I thought it probably was.



Darlo_Gal said:


> Well IMO judging from the fifteen years experience and your willingness to do so much research I would have to say....um none! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

because me ma is my carer and I go out just with her and try as you might you wont find anything fradulent about my benefits, id easily swop with you if you know what ive been through. When you have been robbed at knifepoint twice and had a drink spiked and ended up in hospital then tell me about it!!! Im a bag of nerves as what ive been through so I prefer being with animals as I trust them more!!


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> because me ma is my carer and I go out just with her and try as you might you wont find anything fradulent about my benefits, id easily swop with you if you know what ive been through. When you have been robbed at knifepoint twice and had a drink spiked and ended up in hospital then tell me about it!!! Im a bag of nerves as what ive been through so I prefer being with animals as I trust them more!!


Oh oh. Although i have no experience with either.......

I think waiting for a diagnosis on your child is a tad worse.


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

god you can spike my drink any day it's a free night almost :lol2:
as for people with weppons nothing beats a good kick in the b:censor:k!!!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> because me ma is my carer and I go out just with her and try as you might you wont find anything fradulent about my benefits, id easily swop with you if you know what ive been through. When you have been robbed at knifepoint twice and had a drink spiked and ended up in hospital then tell me about it!!! Im a bag of nerves as what ive been through so I prefer being with animals as I trust them more!!


 thought when in reciept of benefits they are supposed to pay bills and food ect, if you can not work and have so much money that you can pay someone £100 just to decorate a viv there is something seriously wrong with this country.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

what than being robbed and told that if you didnt hand over a laptop then whilst I was at work they would use the house key they forced off me and put me ma in traction??? When you have been through it then tell me its nowt!!!: victory:

Plus I dont spend on anything, all my money goes on bills and whats left gets saved up ok??


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

i had a violent ex bird mate nife wielding plate throwing strangling me in my sleep she was nuts mate but had no where to go at the time and had money tied up in the flat we shared try that for 6months mate i got the scars trust but im quite normal.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive just read this whole thread and i really dont know why everyone is bothering.......

YAWN! 
Might make a cuppa, any one fancy one ? :lol2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Ive just read this whole thread and i really dont know why everyone is bothering.......
> 
> YAWN!
> Might make a cuppa, any one fancy one ? :lol2:


 A bacon sandwich would be good:mf_dribble:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Id rather have that then have me ma threaterned, how would you like your mum or kids threatened??? Not good I tell you!!!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Ive just read this whole thread and i really dont know why everyone is bothering.......
> 
> YAWN!
> Might make a cuppa, any one fancy one ? :lol2:


Milk and one sugar please:whistling2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> what than being robbed and told that if you didnt hand over a laptop then whilst I was at work they would use the house key they forced off me and put me ma in traction??? When you have been through it then tell me its nowt!!!: victory:
> 
> Plus I dont spend on anything, all my money goes on bills and whats left gets saved up ok??


 Not being funny or anything but alot of people go through things like this but you have to move on.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> A bacon sandwich would be good:mf_dribble:


 
Its yours,
God anything to stop giving attention to the seeker :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

jools said:


> Milk and one sugar please:whistling2:


 
Mmmmmm same as me :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

this dudes so funny mabey he should spend his cash on therapy rather than reps :lol2:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Id rather have that then have me ma threaterned, how would you like your mum or kids threatened??? Not good I tell you!!!


lol obviously u have it worse than everyone else.
il just tell the starving kids in africa that are getting raped to see if it can cure men with aids, or those 2 sisters that watched their sisters legs be hacked off.
or how about people who have already lost kids, parents, friends.

jesus, grow up mart and dont b a numpty!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

right Jczreptiles name one time you have had a family member threatened??? bet youve led a sheltered life and had your parents pay for everything you have!! Posh git!!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> right Jczreptiles name one time you have had a family member threatened??? bet youve led a sheltered life and had your parents pay for everything you have!! Posh git!!


:whistling2: who was jealous?


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> this dudes so funny mabey he should spend his cash on therapy rather than reps :lol2:


lol uv only been here for 18 posts yet u can still tell that.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> right Jczreptiles name one time you have had a family member threatened??? bet youve led a sheltered life and had your parents pay for everything you have!! Posh git!!


 I have lived on my own since I was 13 mate so no.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> right Jczreptiles name one time you have had a family member threatened??? bet youve led a sheltered life and had your parents pay for everything you have!! Posh git!!


 
You have not had it worse than everyone else.:bash: Basically everyone that attempts to prove you wrong you change the subject and start the oh woe for me act. Yes those things that happend to you wern't nice, but at the end of the day everyone else has had to move on whatever happend to them, so so should you. That's all I have to say as I just get wound up :lol2: .


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

like I have said report me to the government as im not doing one thing illegal!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Try telling ChloEllie that who is having the oh woe is me about her daughter, so she is ill,get over it!!!


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


 

Lowest of the low..

Will not be readibng this thread as this 'man' makes me want to headbutt my keyboard :whip:


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


Do you have any respect at all?!?!? That's ridiculous!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


You sick, sick twisted little twit, I hope karma comes back to bite you big time for that comment.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


 Could you stoop any lower?:bash::whip::bash::whip:


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> like I have said report me to the government as im not doing one thing illegal!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Try telling ChloEllie that who is having the oh woe is me about her daughter, so she is ill,get over it!!!


 
I wouldn't tell ChloEllie that as I'm not a sick twisted individual like some people, and she is most definately not playing the oh woe is me act! Your such a hypocrit (sp?). And to say something like that is absoloubtley sick! :whip::bash:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> Could you stoop any lower?:bash::whip::bash::whip:


Took a lot for me to tone the language down in my reply. Reported the comment


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


 
Kept quiet so far, but that was uncalled for ( watching language by biting tongue and drinking blood.......), you have totally surpased the Bradders incident now I think. And you wonder why people don`t help you. That one line will forever be on your history page and long may it haunt you......


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Took a lot for me to tone the language down in my reply. Reported the comment


 

Same : victory:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Took a lot for me to tone the language down in my reply. Reported the comment


 Nice one I was just on it:2thumb:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

well she is telling me the same for having aspergers and high level autism, I dont go out on my own after what has happened!! So if she doesnt respect me, I wont respect her!!! PLUS IT WAS HER THREATENING TO REPORT ME TO THE SOCIAL!!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> Nice one I was just on it:2thumb:


He had a dig at her in another post so reported that too


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> PLUS IT WAS HER THREATENING TO REPORT ME TO THE SOCIAL!!


 
But you keep saying it doesn`t bother you, that you`re not doing anything wrong????????


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Took a lot for me to tone the language down in my reply. Reported the comment


Ditto


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill report ChloEllie for her threats about going to social services when its none of her business why I claim my disability.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> well she is telling me the same for having aspergers and high level autism, I dont go out on my own after what has happened!! So if she doesnt respect me, I wont respect her!!! PLUS IT WAS HER THREATENING TO REPORT ME TO THE SOCIAL!!


No martin, what she is doing, along with many other users, is pointing out that people they know with the same condition get along fine with life and work and don't use it as an excuse for everything. As for you being robbed blah blah blah, yet more lies


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> well she is telling me the same for having aspergers and high level autism, I dont go out on my own after what has happened!! So if she doesnt respect me, I wont respect her!!! PLUS IT WAS HER THREATENING TO REPORT ME TO THE SOCIAL!!


You may not go out on your own , but at the end of the day you need to learn to have a little respect for other members of the forum and your certainly lacking this, you're not okay to go out on your own but you're quick enough to have a pop at people via the internet. I've nothing more to say to you, that comment was unreal. Just don't be expecting much help of many RFUK'ers in the future.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone else had a PM of this charming man....boy.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


i normally ignore threads with martin involved but what a low life!! best thing to do,if he is not going to take advice and then abuse people, is too just competely ignore his threads-let him make as many as he likes but just refrain from answering them. he's just an attention seeker..


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope - its a PM free zone here!

:2thumb:


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Anyone else had a PM of this charming man....boy.


 
Oh i've had them all before, the bosc in the to small viv i think it was about, expect many eff-ing this and eff-ing that's to come your way :lol2:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

when you have proof im lying about being robbed then bring the evidence otherwise then please mind your own business!!
Ill apologise to ChloEllie when she apologises to me about being a grass!!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Ill report ChloEllie for her threats about going to social services when its none of her business why I claim my disability.


 She obviously thought she had an obligation to make the jobcentre aware and she is entitled to do so, It may not be her business why you claim it but as taxpayers pay the money they are within their rights if they believe some one is 'cheating the system' to report it, If you are genuine why get so defensive?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> Ill report ChloEllie for her threats about going to social services when its none of her business why I claim my disability.


She has every right to report you if she believes you're commuting benefit fraud. As for your disability being none of her business, it's you telling everyone about it.


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> when you have proof im lying about being robbed then bring the evidence otherwise then please mind your own business!!


Dont look a nervous wreck in your facebook foto........


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> when you have proof im lying about being robbed then bring the evidence otherwise then please mind your own business!!


Martin, please think before you type. You have dug a massive hole for yourself here. I would not be surprised if noone helps you in future.

This forum is a great resource, and I think you have lost everyone here.

Your comments are out of order, simple.

I feel sorry for the animals.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> ChloEllie stop whinging about yer daugther so she is ill get over it!! Like you said far worse things have happened!!!:devil:


feel free to give me ur address...il show u how much worse can happen.

yes i said worse things have happened to prove to u its not the end of the world.
im living each day as it comes with my daughter and we still enjoy life and move on.

grow the :censor: up.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> Anyone else had a PM of this charming man....boy.


Oh do share


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

How is this c:censor:t not banned for life yet? I really don't understand.


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

wow martin you really are a lowlife! i suggest you get a grip, climb out out of your little bubble and sort your life out! 
everyone has problems! get over it!
and after what youve said you certainly wont be getting any advice from me!
(not that you'd take a blind bit of notice anyway)


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> when you have proof im lying about being robbed then bring the evidence otherwise then please mind your own business!!
> Ill apologise to ChloEllie when she apologises to me about being a grass!!


Mind my own business? You posted it


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

you give me your address CHLOE or too scared as I think you and your daughter are defrauding the system!! Then you will see how bad things can get!!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Oh do share


 They are a bit personal:blush: Basicly he called me a coward and said he hopes my brother gets beaten up, but its a bit late for anyone to do that so he has again hit below the belt.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> you give me your address CHLOE or too scared as I think you and your daughter are defrauding the system!! Then you will see how bad things can get!!


My God............


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> She has every right to report you if she believes you're commuting benefit fraud. As for your disability being none of her business, it's you telling everyone about it.


precisely. u brag about it martin, its ur own fault. if its not the worlds business dont bring it up.
show ur mum what u just posted about my daughter, i bet that would make her proud.

im not threatening, i will. point is u brag, it seem no one else with reps can afford all this as easily as u appear to...i know i certainly cant. not saying it cant be done without lots of saving but 600quid to me is 6months money and i know it would take 2 years to try and save that up.

tbh i think iv kept quite calm throughout this, dispite ur horrendous comment. i have nothing to apologise for.
everything said by me has been bought up by a million other ppl u choose to ignore.


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> you give me your address CHLOE or too scared as I think you and your daughter are defrauding the system!! Then you will see how bad things can get!!


Threats now?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

only after you called me a coward for what ive been through!!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> you give me your address CHLOE or too scared as I think you and your daughter are defrauding the system!! Then you will see how bad things can get!!


 Its easy to threaten a woman mate you can have my address and threaten me anytime you like mate.


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> you give me your address CHLOE or too scared as I think you and your daughter are defrauding the system!! Then you will see how bad things can get!!


GIVE UP!!! People are just getting more and more annoyed with you, I've said so many times I wouldn't waste my time on another post to you but you're just getting lower and lower, you've lost the respect ( a long time ago ) of some very experienced/friendly/knowledgeable members ....:bash:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> They are a bit personal:blush: Basicly he called me a coward and said he hopes my brother gets beaten up, but its a bit late for anyone to do that so he has again hit below the belt.


Fair enough if you don't want to share, we can see here how low he will go


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> only after you called me a coward for what ive been through!!


 I never called you a coward or even insulted you I gave what I deemed words of encouragement.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i didn't originally have any intention of posting here, but...

this thread is about 7 pages longer than when i first started reading it, and after reading it, the first thing i have to say is that i wish all the best to ChloEllie and her daughter. 

i don't see how Martin can even compare a threat to something like that. yes, threats are awful and terrifying, but by saying you were threatened, you've basically said the threats weren't acted out. it's really low to even _compare _that to the possible terminal illness of a child. also, i'm fairly certain asperges isn't terminal, and most people live just fine with it.

all points that have been through before, but oh well


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

she was threatening me koopa actually and I have saved for way over 2 years!!! Ive not spent on nowt else actually!!!!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> you give me your address CHLOE or too scared as I think you and your daughter are defrauding the system!! Then you will see how bad things can get!!



lol wow. ok im not claiming anything except income support lol help urself. at the mo they r paying me only 20 a week to live on so feel free, if u bring it up they will up my pay to what it should b.

im not scared of anything u throw at me mart, im a 22 year old single mum with a special lil girl...i think i can cope with ur dishevelled self.
as ur mum come everywhere with u, when u both get here il show her ur comments and let her meet my lil girl...and may aswell my bank statements so u can see i get paid SFA :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

